# Sugar free simple syrup recipe for liqueurs??



## jacklynhydejr (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm looking to swap a simple sugar syrup with a sugar-free alternative to make a schnapps/walnut liqueur? Anyone have any experience with this? Id like to use something that won't heavily change the flavour profile of the finished liqueur. Thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Buy a commercial product, you might find it at a high end store or at a wholesale place where restaurants and coffee stands buy stuff. Torini makes it.


----------

